# Tappan lake flatheads



## eboutdoors78 (Dec 16, 2020)

Anybody familiar with tappan lake?? More importantly does anyone know any info on where to find flatheads in the lake? Thank you!


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I dont target flathead but I’ve caught a few at Tappan. I caught all of mine fishing lures for saugeye and off points. The first big one I caught was in the 30lb range off the west side of the island trolling a perch rapala tail dancer. Then I caught another about 15lb off a big main lake point on the south side on a shad rap and another ripping a red eye shad in the big bay by the marina. I would focus on big main lake points and find any trough or cup in the bottom they would lay in. Drop some live bait or rig a bluegill up and set it on the bottom around the points. They could be pretty scattered but there are plenty of good areas around the lake to try for them.


----------



## eboutdoors78 (Dec 16, 2020)

promag said:


> I dont target flathead but I’ve caught a few at Tappan. I caught all of mine fishing lures for saugeye and off points. The first big one I caught was in the 30lb range off the west side of the island trolling a perch rapala tail dancer. Then I caught another about 15lb off a big main lake point on the south side on a shad rap and another ripping a red eye shad in the big bay by the marina. I would focus on big main lake points and find any trough or cup in the bottom they would lay in. Drop some live bait or rig a bluegill up and set it on the bottom around the points. They could be pretty scattered but there are plenty of good areas around the lake to try for them.


Awesome, thank you! Flatheads are a new species for me! Do you know if there is a good population of them in the lake?


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

eboutdoors78 said:


> Awesome, thank you! Flatheads are a new species for me! Do you know if there is a good population of them in the lake?


I would imagine so. Like I said I’m not even targeting them and pulling some good ones out. I hear of a good amount of people fish for them there and clendening.


----------



## eboutdoors78 (Dec 16, 2020)

promag said:


> I would imagine so. Like I said I’m not even targeting them and pulling some good ones out. I hear of a good amount of people fish for them there and clendening.


Alright thank you!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Flatheads like structure, particularly wood. I have never fished Tappan for them but have fished for flatheads plenty in rivers. We always looked for deeper holes that had wood. Use nice lively bait, I was always partial to suckers but a lot of guys like to use bluegill or even goldfish. Put it right up in the wood, if you aren't snagging sometimes, you aren't close enough.


----------



## eboutdoors78 (Dec 16, 2020)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Flatheads like structure, particularly wood. I have never fished Tappan for them but have fished for flatheads plenty in rivers. We always looked for deeper holes that had wood. Use nice lively bait, I was always partial to suckers but a lot of guys like to use bluegill or even goldfish. Put it right up in the wood, if you aren't snagging sometimes, you aren't close enough.


Sounds good. Thank you !


----------

